# Current Living Expenses in Singapore



## Guest

Hi....I am looking to move to singapore for a job and need your help in determining what will be the ideal salary that i should quote to my employer....I have data related to living expenses but them seems to be of around the year 2008 so i will just list them below....please correct them with current rates


1. Accommodation: $700 (rental varies with geographical area, type of accommodation, demand, facilities provided and the number of people sharing/ exclusive accommodation). As of now i am single so quoting it on sharing basis only. PLease let me know what will be the full house rent as i plan to shift my family in near future.

2. Utilities (Water/ Electricity): $70


3. Food: $500

4. Public Transport (Bus + MRT + Cab) : $300

5. TV + Mobile + Broadband: $130 

6. Personal Expenses: $300 (varies with individuals: clothes, toiletries, entertainment, miscellaneous)

8. Income Tax: $1000 (Calculated on a salary of S$ 80000/ annum,Income tax is calculated on the fact that i will be working for less than 183 days for this year and for that condition i heard 15% is the flat tax rate)

So the total comes out to be roughly $2700. Tax will drop to 550 per month approx from 2nd year so the expense will get reduce to around $2250 per month.


----------



## sunny_73

Hi,

Don't worry too much.
Even you get $2250, it is still ok for single and you still can send back some money to your family. But make sure you don't go Casino.

Cheers.


----------



## GAllen

Or get a good loving and giving Boy friend!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simonsays

GAllen said:


> Or get a good loving and giving Boy friend!!!!!!!!!!!


what if vikas was a guy ??? :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## JWilliamson

Then get a hard working woman


----------



## Guest

ecureilx said:


> what if vikas was a guy ??? :eyebrows::eyebrows:


I am a guy and not a girl


----------



## JWilliamson

*boy/girl*



vikasm said:


> I am a guy and not a girl


Ok, Find and get whatever rocks your boat! JW


----------



## simonsays

and vikasm - try to buy a humour pill online ... and pop a dozen .. 

Cheers - have a great day ... 

PS: I didn't start the cheering squad anyway....


----------

